# Florida My Series 2014



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Florida track owners that are involved in My Series 2014 - *The Race Place* (Holly Hill), *TheRaceway.biz* (Melbourne), *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* (Jacksonville) and *P1 Slot Car Raceway* (Winter Garden) are pleased to announce the schedule for 2014

*Race Dates - 2014*

January 11 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida
February 8 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida
March 8 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida
April 12 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
May 3 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida
June 14 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida
July 12 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida
August 9 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
September 13 - Florida Enduro Challenge #9 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, Florida
October 11 - Florida Enduro Challenge #10 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida
November 8 - Florida Enduro Challenge #11 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida
December 6 - Florida Enduro Challenge #12 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida


*January through April*
Novice JK LMP
NASCAR
LMP/GT1
4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model

*May through August*
Novice JK LMP
GTP
Group F
Group 12


*Rule Changes Recap*

*Novice JK LMP* - Stock JK Ready-to-Run LMP with Cheetah 21 chassis and Hawk 7. Novices only.

*NASCAR* - JK Hawk Retro is added to the motor list. No motor changes allowed.

*LMP/GT1* - No wrapped commutators allowed. 

*4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model* - Uses the same rules as the Parma Series. 

*GTP* - No changes.

*Group F* - No wrapped commutators. Specified .750 minimum tire diameter and .062 chassis clearance

*Group 12* - No changes.

Complete rules can be found at MySeries.org or send me a PM and I'll send them to you.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds good!


DLM is going to be a fun class. I hope it is well supported. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

4.5" wheelbase womps


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #1 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, January 11, 2014 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Tri-Oval_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 523
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 519
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 517
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 513
5. Bill Bohrman - PSC - 511
6. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 507 +
7. Kenny Snodgrass - RWB - 507 -
8. Buddy Houser - SCR - 500

*It took 495 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 490
10. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 464
11. Bob Herzog - PSC - 459
12. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 439
13. Count Gibson - RWB - 431
14. Piper - PSC - 371


*Parma 4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model*
_Raced on the Trii-Oval_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 449
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 437
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 433
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 429 +
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 429 -
6. Buddy Houser - SCR - 423
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 404
8. Bob Herzog - PSC - 371


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 227
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 225
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 221 
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 221
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 221
6. Count Gibson - RWB - 210
7. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 210
8. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 201
9. Bill Bohrman - PSC - 196
10. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 195
11. Bob Herzog - PSC - 186
12. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 167



*Next Race ….. Saturday, February 8, 2014 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies – Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #2 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, February 8, 2014 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida*. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 207 + 3
2. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 206 + 19
3. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 204 + 15
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 204 + 13
5. Buddy Houser - SCR - 203
6. Mike Henry - SCR - 201
7. Dennis Demole - RWB - 197
8. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 195

*It took 198 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Matt Boman - RWB - 192
10. Charlie Dube - SCR - 189 + 6
11. Terry Tawney - RWB - 189 + 4
12. Jordan Eber - SCR - 188
13. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - SCR - 168
14. Haley Johnson - SCR - 162
15. Jim Smith - TRP - 152
16. Bill Show - SCR - 39

*Parma 4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 170
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 168
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 167
4. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 162
5. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 161
6. Jordan Eber - SCR - 159
7. Matt Boman - RWB - 156
8. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 88
9. Jim Smith - TRP - 36
10. Mike Henry - SCR - 6


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 216 + 18
2. Mike Henry - SCR - 216 + 16
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 213
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 212
5. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 209
6. Charlie Dube - SCR - 207
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 202
8. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 200

*It took 208 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Dennis Demole - RWB - 205
10. Jordan Eber - SCR - 203
11. Terry Tawney - RWB - 202
12. Bill Show - SCR - 199
13. Matt Boman - RWB - 197
14. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 189
15. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - SCR - 181
16. Stephen "Hawk" Thoroman - SCR - 175
17. Haley Johnson - SCR - 174
18. Bill Bornman - PSC - 171


*Next Race ….. Saturday, March 8, 2014 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #3 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, March 8, 2014 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg and Phil for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 301
2. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 291
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 290
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 288
5. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 286
6. Jeff Cox - PSC - 285
7. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 282 +
8. Terry Tawney - RWB - 282 -
9. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 273


*Parma 4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 272
2. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 258
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 255
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 254
5. Matt Boman - RWB - 251 +
6. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 251 -
7. Vic Black - TRP - 153


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 177 +
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 177 -
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 175
4. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 173
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 172
6. Matt Boman - RWB - 170
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 164
8. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 153



*Next Race ….. Saturday, April 12, 2014 ….. P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #4 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, April 12, 2014 at *P1 Slot Car Raceway* in Winter Garden, Florida. 

Thank you to Marcus and Fred for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL
JRS = Jeff's RC Studio - Ft. Myers, FL 


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 221 + 15
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 221 + 14
3. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 218 + 9
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 218 + 7
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 215
6. Mike Henry - SCR - 198
7. Joe ??? - PSC - 105
8. Bill Bornman - PSC - 74

*It took 220 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Bob Herzog - PSC - 219
10. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 212
11. Larry Granger - PSC - 210
12. Bill Pinch - RWB - 210
13. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 193
14. Joe Sumasky - JRS - 183
15. Troy Taylor - RWB - 182
16. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 163



*Parma 4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 193
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 190 + 10
3. Bob Herzog - PSC - 190 + 1
4. Joe ??? - PSC - 188
5. Dennis Demole - RWB - 183 + 9
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 183 + 3
7. Joe Sumasky - JRS - 175
8. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 174
9. Matt Boman - RWB - 119
10. Mike Henry - SCR - 45


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 248
2. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 246
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 241
4. Bob Herzog - PSC - 236
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 235 + 13
6. Dennis Demole - RWB - 235 + 1
7. Bill Bornman - PSC - 232
8. Joe ??? - PSC - 16

It took 230 laps to move up to the A Main
9. Jeff Cox - PSC - 222 + 9
10. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 222 + 4
11. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 219 + 8
12. Troy Taylor - RWB - 219 + 1
13. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 216
14. Joe Sumasky - JRS - 206
15. Mike Henry - SCR - 56



*Next Race ….. Saturday, May 3, 2014 ….. The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #5 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, May 3, 2014 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg and Phil for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
JRS = Jeff's RC Studio - Ft. Myers, FL 
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*GTP*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 182
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 180
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 179
4. Mike Henry - SCR - 177
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 174
6. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 173
7. Jeff Cox - PSC - 173
8. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 169


*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 196
2. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 191
3. Jeff Cox - PSC - 191
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 190
5. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 189
6. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 187
7. Matt Boman - RWB - 185
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 156


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 200
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 193
3. Mike Henry - SCR - 192
4. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 192
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 188
6. Jeff Cox - PSC - 184
7. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 179



*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 14, 2014 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Its SCR-Jacksonville's turn to host the My Series Race this Saturday 06/14 

I beleive Johnny and Rollin are planning to run the whole day!! So bring the whole box of cars.

GTP
GP F
GP 12
then for fun:
GT1
DLM
NASCAR at its regular scheduled time of 7pm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #6 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, June 14, 2014 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us and to Eddie Stilley and Buddy Houser for assisting with the Race Directing. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
JRS = Jeff's RC Studio - Ft. Myers, FL 
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*GTP*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Mike Henry - SCR - 228
2. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 226
3. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 223
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 221
5. Buddy Houser - SCR - 219
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 199
7. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 85
8. Jordan Eber - SCR - 62

_It took 224 laps to move up to the A Main_
9. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 221 + 9.5
10. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 221 + 9.1
11. Terry Tawney - RWB - 214
12. Dennis Demole - RWB - 208
13. Bill McDermott - SCR - 183
14. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 179
15. Matt Boman - RWB - 172
16. Bill Bornman - PSC - 161
17. Bill Show - SCR - 14


*Group F*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 246
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 245
3. Johnny Banks - SCR - 238
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 235
5. Jeff Cox - PSC - 230
6. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 216
7. Terry Tawney - RWB - 204
8. Wayne Harris - PSC - 203

_It took 237 laps to move up to the A Main_
9. Mike Henry - SCR - 232
10. Buddy Houser - SCR - 228
11. Dennis Demole - RWB - 224
12. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 216
13. Bill Show - SCR - 203
14. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 189 + 18
15. Bill Bornman - PSC - 189 + 10
16. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 167


*Group 12*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 247 + 13
2. Jeff Cox - PSC - 247 + 6
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 239
4. Dennis Demole - RWB - 235
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 225
6. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 214
7. Wayne Harris - PSC - 210
8. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 181

_It took 246 laps plus 11 sections to move up to the A Main_
9. Johnny Banks - SCR - 246 + 6
10. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 226
11. Bill Bornman - PSC - 223
12. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 140
13. Mike Henry - SCR - 56
14. Jordan Eber - SCR - 21



*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 12, 2014 ….. The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #7 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, July 12, 2014 at *The Raceway.Biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
JRS = Jeff's RC Studio - Ft. Myers, FL 
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*GTP*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney 247 3.6798
2. Doc Dougherty 245 3.6797
3. Matt Boman 239 3.6797
4. Mike Henry 231 3.7303
5. Bill Bornman 219 3.9608
6. Marcus Ramos 213 3.8401
7. Dennis Demole 176 3.6794



*Group F*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole 265 3.347 RWB 
2. Matt Boman 264 3.288 RWB
3. Juan Dagma 260 3.398 RWB
4. Mike Henry 251 3.456 SCR
5. Terry Tawney 250 3.456 RWB
6. Bill Bornman 249 3.678 PSC
7. Marcus Ramos 248 3.523 PSC
8. Doc Dougherty 243 3.617 RWB
9. Chris McCarty 241 3.566 RWB
10. Aaron Brown 237 3.591 RWB
11. Troy Taylor 236 3.570 RWB


*Group 12*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman 288 2.9566 RWB
2. Dennis Demole 283 3.0664 RWB
3. Juan Dagma 282 2.9562 RWB
4. Marcus Ramos 255 3.3987 PSC
5. Terry Tawney 252 3.1330 RWB
6. Chris McCarty 248 3.0663 RWB
7. Bill Bornman 208 3.2888 PSC
8. Aaron Brown 198 3.2883 RWB


*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 9, 2014 ….. P-1 Slot Car Raceway, Winter Garden, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #8 of the 2014 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, August 9, 2014 at *P-1 Slot Car Raceway* in Winter Garden, Florida. 

Thank you to Marcus Ramos for hosting us and his son, Fred, for assisting with the Race Directing. 

The 2014 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
JRS = Jeff's RC Studio - Ft. Myers, FL 
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*GTP*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 248
2. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 247
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 245
4. Bill Bornman - PSC - 237
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 232 + 10
6. Bob Herzog - SCR - 232 + 9
7. Matt Boman - RWB - 206 (DNF)
8. Joe Snyder - PSC - 181 (DNF)

_It took 235 laps to move up to the A Main_
9. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 233
10. Bill Pinch - RWB - 230
11. Dennis Demole - RWB - 229
12. Joao Esperto - PSC - 215
13. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 212


*Group F*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 247
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 246
3. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 242
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 239
5. Terry Tawney - RWB - 236
6. Bill Bornman - PSC - 226
7. Bob Herzog - PSC - 218
8. Joe Snyder - PSC - 153 (DNF)

_It took 232 laps to move up to the A Main_
9. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 226
10. Bill Pinch - RWB - 224
11. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 218
12. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 214
13. Troy Taylor - RWB - 206


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 275
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 270
3. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 260
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 258
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 168
6. Bill Bornman - PSC - 161


*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 13, 2014 ….. P1 Slot Car Raceway, Winter Garden, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida Enduro Challenge*

The Ninth installment of the GT1 Enduro events was held at *P1 Slot Car Raceway* in Winter Garden, Florida on Saturday, September 13, 2013. 

Marcus Ramos hosted a *GT1 Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, JK Hawk Retro handout motors and a GTP body. 

Bill Pinch has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GT1 Enduro*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Two Stooges - 1323
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​2. Matt/Doc – 1282
(Matt Boman and Doc Dougherty)​3. I Don't Know – 1280
(Rick Gibeault and Rollin Isbell)​4. M And B - 1267
(Marcus Ramos and Bill Bornman)​5. Bob & Joe - 1203
(Bob Herzog and Joe )​6. Joao & Tom - 1183
(Joao and Tom Hobbs)​


Good racing throughout the day. The cars handled well with long green flag runs and there were no motor failures.

*Next Race ...... Enduro #10 ...... Saturday, October 11th at The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Tenth installment of the GTP Enduro events was held at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida on Saturday, October 11, 2014. 

Bill Pinch hosted a *GTP Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, JK Hawk Retro handout motors and a GTP body. 

Bill has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GTP Enduro*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. JaCo Vice - 1228
(Count Gibson and Rollin Isbell)​2. Matt/Doc – 1225
(Matt Boman and Doc Dougherty)​3. M And B - 1174
(Marcus Ramos and Bill Bornman)​4. Two Stooges - 1123
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​5. Joao and Dale - 1085
(Joao and Dale King)​

Good racing throughout the day. The cars handled well with long green flag runs and lots of close racing.

*Next Race ...... Enduro #11 ...... Saturday, November 8th at The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Eleventh installment of the GTP Enduro events was held at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida on Saturday, November 8, 2014. 

Greg Walker hosted a *GTP Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, JK Hawk Retro handout motors and a GTP body. 

Bill Pinch has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GTP Enduro*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Holly Hellions - 986
(DZ & Mike Pustai)​2. Two Stooges - 966
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​3. Matt/Doc - 953
(Matt Boman and Doc Dougherty)​4. Red-1 - 940
(Mike Henry, Buddy Houser and Nathan Pickett)​5. JaCo Vice - 938
(Count Gibson and Rollin Isbell)​6. M And B - 898
(Marcus Ramos and Bill Bornman)​7. Curmudgens - 880
(Brad Hurley and Jim Smith)​8. Square Root of 7 - 876
(Steve Bowman and Bill Pinch)​9. Trap Team - 847
(Joey Decillia and Rich West)​10. Joao and Dale - 842
(Joao and Dale King)​

Good racing throughout the day. The cars handled well with long green flag runs and lots of close racing.

*Next Race ...... Enduro #12 ...... Saturday, December 6, 2014 at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

These cars are a lot of fun to drive. The next race is in Jax so start building your team and cars now. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

This weekend 12/06 in J ville. Build a Team or join one! talk to Banks and let him know what you want to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Twelfth installment of the GTP Enduro events was held at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida on Saturday, December 6, 2014. 

Johnny Banks hosted a *GTP Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, JK Hawk Retro handout motors and a GTP body. 

Bill Pinch has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GTP Enduro*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Young Guns - 1149
(Mike Henry and Nathan Pickett)​2. Bank Shot - 1142
(Johnny Banks and Rick Gibeault)​3. Two Stooges - 1121
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​4. Matt/Doc - 1081
(Doc Dougherty and Matt Boman)​5. BT Racing - 1077
(Buddy Houser and Tom Marlowe)​6. Acme Racing - 1054
(Eddie Stilley, John "JT" Thompson and Rollin Isbell)​7. Squirrel Racing - 996
(Bill McDermott and Haley Johnson)​8. Joao & Dale - 967
(Joao and Dale King)​9. Team J & C - 864
(Charlie Dube and James "JP" Snyder)​10. M and B - 818
(Bill Bornman and Marcus Ramos)​

Good racing throughout the day. The cars handled well with long green flag runs and lots of close racing.

*Next Race ...... My Series 2015 Race #1 ...... Tentatively - Saturday, January 10, 2015 at TBD*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I received the owner's votes and have sent them the 2015 guidelines for proof-reading. There may be a post-vote tweak or two, but here are the tweaks for the 2015 Season



Running 5 classes (NASCAR, LMP/GT1, GTP, Group F, Group 12 --- Dropped the 4.5" FCR Dirt Late Model Class)
Using Fast Lap qualifying instead of Laps and Sections (still 30-seconds ..... I think)
NASCAR - Motor - Revised the list to the JK Hawk Retro and the FLA16D
NASCAR - Body - Dropped the Parma Taurus (#1084) and the Outisight Charger (#230) from the list (Since we're so late with this announcement, these bodies will be allowed at the first four races.)
GTP - Body - Dropped the Outisight Bentlee, Mercedes and Caddy from the list (Since we're so late with this announcement, these bodies will be allowed at the first four races.)
Enduro - Added a 100 gram weight limit for these cars
Enduro - Adding the JK F1/Indy car as a second class. Rules still have to be written. Will essentially mimic the ready-to-run car.

Hope to see you next week (1/10/15) at The Raceway.biz in Melbourne, FL.


----------

